# S Scale Product Suggestions



## short_hill (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am considering adding S Scale to my product line offerings and would like some input of what many of you S-Gaugers would like to see.

I am currently considering adding the Tunnel Portals and Walls I currently produce and those coming down the pike. Aditionally I am considering some structure kits such as Dunphy's Ice as well as a 2 stall engine house I have in the works. 

I would like very much some thoughts from those of you involved in the S Gauge side of the hobby.

Looking forward to your responses and thank you.

Short Hill & Western
http://www.shorthillwestern.com


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Personally, I'd like to see some seating for passenger cars and an assortment of people, both seated and for outside in the rest of the layout. There are a number of sites for S scale people associated with trains, but a larger layout includes people not associated with the train part of the scene depicted. Campers, hunters, ice skaters, boaters...all those can be on a layout, too.

Thank you for considering us!


----------



## short_hill (Dec 9, 2011)

*Seats and People*

Thank you Reckers for your response. Seating for passenger cars I think is a option that I will have to research some. The people not associated with the railroad sounds like a good request as well. I will look into possibly making a few initial ones to see how they work out. 

Thank you for your suggestions and I will be looking for more from those of you that model S-Scale. 



Reckers said:


> Welcome to the forum! Personally, I'd like to see some seating for passenger cars and an assortment of people, both seated and for outside in the rest of the layout. There are a number of sites for S scale people associated with trains, but a larger layout includes people not associated with the train part of the scene depicted. Campers, hunters, ice skaters, boaters...all those can be on a layout, too.
> 
> Thank you for considering us!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Short Hill --

I am just now planning a huge layout for my basement. While I cannot think of anything at the moment, I'm sure as time drags on things will come to me. As they do, I'll respond here with suggestions. Thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

SH & W,
I too welcome you to the forum. I just went out and visited your site, and like the look of your products. I think the Portals and retaining walls for S could be popular, not sure who, if anyone is marketing them now. I think you might want to add an older period as well, maybe stone and timber type portals, and retaining walls for early to mid 1900's era.
Same for the Talus, and the rock molds, not easy to find this stuff for S today. I think your Ice house is very nice as are your trestle bridges both of which could be marketed in S.
Thanks and good luck with your expansion,
Aflyer


----------

